# stainless steel bowls



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I keep reading that stainless steel bowls help with the tear stains, etc. So, I bought a new stainless steel food bowl and water bowl today. I hope it helps. I needed a bigger water bowl anyway, since the cats drink out of her bowl more than their own waterer now...LOL*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nancy I Use that type. I bought it when i got him. Petsmart its a martha stewart set. Sturdy. Sticks to floor with rubber base and it even has 2 lids to snap on to cover if neede.*
*I took advice from members here about it for the tear staining also. Nickee**


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I use a stainless bowl for Maggie's water and a small flat ceramic dish for her food. She seemed to prefer the flat dish for her food and I was afraid that her fur would brush up against the sides of the bowl and get stained with food.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Nancy I Use that type. I bought it when i got him. Petsmart its a martha stewart set. Sturdy. Sticks to floor with rubber base and it even has 2 lids to snap on to cover if neede.*
> *I took advice from members here about it for the tear staining also. Nickee**


Nickee, this has nothing to do with the topic, but I have to say that Yogi is one of the best dressed fluffs I have ever seen. I love all the pictures you post of him in his various outfits.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have different types of dishes depending on travel, etc. I recently got a new set of stainless for my two which are not more than 3/4 of in. tall. I love them. They are heavy enough to hug the floor (my 2 carry the dishes around after meals). BUT they are so cold that I find I am still using the older dishes. They will be good for summer.
Can you tell that Greece's heating isn't great?


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I use stainless steel dishes for Oakley's food and water. I agree about being cold.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I use stainless steel bowls for Sophie too, although I don't really notice a difference in her staining from those and her collapsable travel bowls. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I use ceramic for food and stainless for water. Glass would be fine too, anything but plastic.

And I agree I love seeing pictures of Yogi - he is such a sweetie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have always used plastic for travel---the older, harder tupper-ware type. Kitzel has never had tear stains & Lisi had them almost from birth---so I don't know. I do put them in the dishwasher on the top-shelf to try & kill any bacteria. Sometimes I also wash them out w/apple cider vinegar to cut the calcium deposits from hard water.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Nancy I Use that type. I bought it when i got him. Petsmart its a martha stewart set. Sturdy. Sticks to floor with rubber base and it even has 2 lids to snap on to cover if neede.*
> *I took advice from members here about it for the tear staining also. Nickee**


Hey Nickee I like the set that you got!!! and you were right to get the stainless steel dishes for Yogi to help with the tear staining!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I use stainless steel bowls, but the one I have slide. I was looking at the ones Nikki uses because they were on clearance at Petsmart but they only had them in seafoam green which won't match my kitchen :angry:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> Nickee, this has nothing to do with the topic, but I have to say that Yogi is one of the best dressed fluffs I have ever seen. I love all the pictures you post of him in his various outfits.


How is Nickee off topic????


----------

